# The old collarbone break



## 1984tom (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey All,

I broke my collarbone 2weeks ago, saw the doctor and he said surgery was my decision as it would heal either way. No surgery with a potential max overlap of 1.8cm. Really wanted some more direction so I am going to see another doctor as soon as possible. Don't want to leave it any longer.

Just wanted to see if anybody else had been through this type of situation and how long they left if before electing for surgery.









Cheers


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

that looks very similar to mine. i just went through this about a month ago. you can read about it HERE. it gives a pretty good explanation of the pro's and con's thanks to the advice and knowledge of some people here.

i decided to have surgery, and i'm glad i did. mine was 9 days after the break. that was a soon as i could get it scheduled.

i guess it comes down to what you want out of it, and if your happy with what your surgeon has to say. my understanding is that either solution is about the same strength wise.

a second (professional) opinion is a good idea if your on the fence.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

With my break, there was no question I needed surgery to ensure it would heal correctly. I'm glad I did. Like Benkd29, I'm on the road to recovery.

You might want to ask if they can insert a Sonoma flexible rod as a possible solution. My surgeon considered it for me but once they got in there to get a good look, my bone was in too many pieces to use the flexible rod so I ended up with the traditional plates and screws.

Here is the link: Fractured Clavicle Solutions | Bone Fracture Solutions | Sonoma Orthopedics


----------



## shagster (Oct 30, 2012)

I broke mine, comminuted medial third, and ~2cm displacement. I was told by the first ortho surgeon that surgery was elective only and that it will heal on its own. 7 weeks later, the bone had not fused or stabilized and I was told to come back again in 4 weeks. I wish I would have gotten surgery to begin with.


----------



## oscarcelis2000 (Jun 27, 2015)

There, that's my overlap 21 years later... Still good to ride and take pounding!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jeez, that thing is really standing at attention. lol


----------



## oscarcelis2000 (Jun 27, 2015)

I am an orthopedic surgeon and if the recovery isn't going to interfere with a racing season then I'd let the patient heal on his/her own... In almost 2 weeks I let my patients hop on a stationary bike even with the arm in a sling...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

If you do not elect surgery, what you see in the X-ray is how it will heal in general...(IMO as I am not a surgeon) I broke my clavicle years ago and did not have surgery and there is a bump and calcium buildup at the break. You can go either way...


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Deleted asked in another thread.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Surgery. No question about it, IMO.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well he can always let it heal first and if it is really a problem have surgery later on. Surgery is always an option after it heals. 

Surgery really sucks and you never know what will happen once they cut into you.

I choose the Sonoma route for my collar bone break because it was the least invasive and I didn't have to deal with a plate.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, mine looked the same and I did have the surgery........I will take things easy for a few months after I hit the trails again to insure healing AND to make sure the bone mends well around the pins (10) that were inserted - don't need any fractures around them........


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

With surgery, return to activities quicker. Higher rates of union with more displaced fractures. This does include the risks and complications of surgery. Trading a scar for a bump. 

No surgery - it will likely heal (1-5% nonunion rate). It will take longer to heal. You'll have a visible and palpable deformity at the fracture site. Should end up with the same range of motion, perhaps slightly weaker strength (if heals with > 2cm shortening). 

This is a decision for you to make. I'd offer to fix it in an active person who didn't smoke and wanted it fixed so they could return to work/activities quicker. 

I can't comment on the Sonoma intramedullary nail, I've never used it.


----------

